# Looking for the opinion of women



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

. I was thinking of learning this and performing it for my wife, but at this point I’m a bit unsure and wanted the thoughts and opinions of women first. So....ladies, what would you think if your man danced like this for you? Hot or too silly? Thanks!


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

A bit of both, but definitely sexy in a fun way. Try it and give us feedback.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

What do you mean? My man, DOES dance like this for me. Doesn't everyone dance like this for their spouse? 






(giggle)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

From the other side, Mrs. Conan really loves it.😉


----------



## K3itty (May 12, 2021)

Lol I would love it. Silly but confident IS sexy


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Affaircare said:


> What do you mean? My man, DOES dance like this for me. Doesn't everyone dance like this for their spouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tellin!

I'm more in the 'silly' camp.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Very silly but I would admire their confidence.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If my husband tried that we would both be in total hysterics.


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and opinions. I just wanted to try something fun and different. It’s going to take some time to learn and sounds like it might be a bit silly but definitely worth a try.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I love to dance but this would make me laugh.

If you are young you can try it. I picture my husband doing it and it's not something I would find sexy. It would be hilarious!

I'd prefer to have a slow dance in the middle of the living room, dim lights... A slow bolero comes to mind... I would melt in a second!!


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> I love to dance but this would make me laugh.
> 
> If you are young you can try it. I picture my husband doing it and it's not something I would find sexy. It would be hilarious!
> 
> I'd prefer to have a slow dance in the middle of the living room, dim lights... A slow bolero comes to mind... I would melt in a second!!





pastasauce79 said:


> I love to dance but this would make me laugh.
> 
> If you are young you can try it. I picture my husband doing it and it's not something I would find sexy. It would be hilarious!
> 
> I'd prefer to have a slow dance in the middle of the living room, dim lights... A slow bolero comes to mind... I would melt in a second!!


Im 30, been married for almost 3 years. I just wanted to try something out of the ordinary that my wife might like. I’m sure there will be some giggles from both of us and that’s fine, but I hoped she might think it’s sexy too


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

Bibi1031 said:


> A bit of both, but definitely sexy in a fun way. Try it and give us feedback.


I definitely will. It’ll take me some time to learn but excited for it! Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tyuh678 said:


> Im 30, been married for almost 3 years. I just wanted to try something out of the ordinary that my wife might like. I’m sure there will be some giggles from both of us and that’s fine, but I hoped she might think it’s sexy too


Here is one of many free tutorials. Practice up and get good at the hip rolling.

The guy in your original clip was too stiff with his movements.😉


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Here is one of many free tutorials. Practice up and get good at the hip rolling.
> 
> The guy in your original clip was too stiff with his movements.😉


Great tutorial!! Great thigh exercise! LoL! 

Practice in front of a mirror. Hip rolls look better when you sit low, but not too low. Do not roll your upper body, just your hips. 

Play some reggaeton music and practice, practice, practice!!


----------



## K3itty (May 12, 2021)

Lol this thread is funny. It's so nice to see someone put so much effort into entertaining their wife. 👍


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> Great tutorial!! Great thigh exercise! LoL!
> 
> Practice in front of a mirror. Hip rolls look better when you sit low, but not too low. Do not roll your upper body, just your hips.
> 
> Play some reggaeton music and practice, practice, practice!!


Thanks for including this and for your suggestions. Much appreciated!


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

Does anyone have any other examples from a movie or tv show that I could look too for ideas? ........ Decides the obvious movie


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

K3itty said:


> Lol this thread is funny. It's so nice to see someone put so much effort into entertaining their wife. 👍


Honestly she deserves something to either make her laugh or turn her on. Either way I’m all for it!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Risky Business


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I think as long as your expectations are right then I’m all for it. Don’t expect her to actually be turned on. It will be fun and silly for her, but not going to get her panties wet.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tyuh678 said:


> Does anyone have any other examples from a movie or tv show that I could look too for ideas? ........ Decides the obvious movie


Type in "male stripper dance moves" into the YouTube search engine and take your pick.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> If my husband tried that we would both be in total hysterics.


Same 



pastasauce79 said:


> I'd prefer to have a slow dance in the middle of the living room, dim lights... A slow bolero comes to mind... I would melt in a second!!


Me too, so romantic!



SunnyT said:


> Risky Business


If my husband tried that he'd probably bump into a dog and go face first into the wall


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

What does everyone think of the reaction of the woman in the video? Personally, I loved the look on her face when she put the glasses on. Would anyone have a similar reaction? Or is that just not realistic? What about doing this as part of foreplay? Or am I completely off base here? (For context, I’m 30 years old in average-athletic build)


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Good for you OP, why not be young and flirty, your wife will 😊 love it!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Do women actually get turned on from male strippers or is it just fun entertainment?


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> What do you mean? My man, DOES dance like this for me. Doesn't everyone dance like this for their spouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤣


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Tyuh678 said:


> Thanks for including this and for your suggestions. Much appreciated!


Here is what you can do ... post a video of you practicing and we’ll be the judge 😉


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Tyuh678 said:


> . I was thinking of learning this and performing it for my wife, but at this point I’m a bit unsure and wanted the thoughts and opinions of women first. So....ladies, what would you think if your man danced like this for you? Hot or too silly? Thanks!


You know her better than we do. Personally I'm not looking for my man to be a stripper.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> Do women actually get turned on from male strippers or is it just fun entertainment?


They get hot 🔥!!! Or so I heard...


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> Do women actually get turned on from male strippers or is it just fun entertainment?


it depends on how they look. it’s fun and sexy. Women like some eye candy too.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Do women actually get turned on from male strippers or is it just fun entertainment?


I've never gotten turned on by a male stripper. For me, the emotional and intellectual components of attraction are so important that I really don't get all hot and bothered by a sexy, fit, man dancing. Is it fun to watch? Yes. Is he a really hot guy and can I appreciate that he's objectively sexy and attractive? Yes. Do I want to jump him? Not even a little bit. Nor do I feel the intense need to go hunt down my fella for a quick romp because I've gotten all revved up by Officer McNaughty. Because it _really is_ just silly, fun, entertainment for me, rather than an actual turn-on.


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

Is there any intrigue and desire in watching your man who you love and have that emotional connection with being “your personal stripper” and being able to move and dance like that?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tyuh678 said:


> What does everyone think of the reaction of the woman in the video? Personally, I loved the look on her face when she put the glasses on. Would anyone have a similar reaction? Or is that just not realistic? What about doing this as part of foreplay? Or am I completely off base here? (For context, I’m 30 years old in average-athletic build)


I would be giggling. 

The reason why I would go to a male stripper show is to see the other women go crazy!! I think it's hilarious!!!

Years ago I went to a boy band concert. I couldn't stop laughing at all the older women screaming and going crazy! 

I appreciate a good male dancer but he has to be a real good dancer not a stripper. I drool when I see Patrick Swayze dancing.


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

pastasauce79 said:


> I would be giggling.
> 
> The reason why I would go to a male stripper show is to see the other women go crazy!! I think it's hilarious!!!
> 
> ...


 I would be completely fine with some giggles. Honestly if she giggles I probably would too. It leads to more fun and a more relaxed environment


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

aine said:


> it depends on how they look. it’s fun and sexy. Women like some eye candy too.


Wouldn’t your husband be the best stripper then if done in private?


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

ConanHub said:


> They get hot 🔥!!! Or so I heard...


I don't think I've ever met one that was that into it. 

If you want to work on something to turn her on, working for a few hours at your job to earn enough money to take her shopping would probably be the safer bet.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

this is a fun thread.

If my husband did this, I would absolutely be giggling. It could be endearing in a goofy kind of way. To me, the sexy part is when he simply hands her part of his belt to undo. I love unbuckling and removing his belt haha. Just that simple action can create speedy sexual tension. And then how he takes her face in his hands to kiss her, along with the display of confidence. The dancing though - giggles all the way.

As for male strippers, no I have not felt turned on by them. I received flack from friends as I honestly just appreciated the choreography; some was more like a Janet Jackson dance troop but with less clothing. Sure, toned bodies are appealing but there's a lot more to seduction than that - for me, at least. 

I think a truly seductive and skilled dance is the tango. The posture, the skilled command of movements, the leading, the interplay of seduction... oh MREEOOWWW.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

And flamenco... but that's a lot of learning and would need context or absolute confidence and presence to pull it off unexpectedly. Still, to the OP, let us know how the dance moves go


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> They get hot 🔥!!! Or so I heard...


You heard right!


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Tyuh678 said:


> Wouldn’t your husband be the best stripper then if done in private?


Hell yeah. I did strip tease for my then hubby. Men love this. My men try to pay it forward and dance for me too. We weren't perfect, but it was just fun. I remember these times fondly. I was early 30s then.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


>


Ahh. Lessons from expert dancers!😁


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> Ahh. Lessons from expert dancers!😁


I like how he did the house work first haha.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Slow dancing with your SO or date, if single slow grind, tasteful yet sensual, who hasn't done that?


----------



## Tyuh678 (May 16, 2021)

heartsbeating said:


> this is a fun thread.
> 
> If my husband did this, I would absolutely be giggling. It could be endearing in a goofy kind of way. To me, the sexy part is when he simply hands her part of his belt to undo. I love unbuckling and removing his belt haha. Just that simple action can create speedy sexual tension. And then how he takes her face in his hands to kiss her, along with the display of confidence. The dancing though - giggles all the way.
> 
> ...


I agree, I loved when he gave her the belt....sometimes it’s the smallest action, look or reaction that can make it so hot. While the act itself is pretty silly, I was looking for something that could make it seductive. The look on her face when she put the glasses on and pulled him down by the tie did it for me.


----------

